# Cream legbar?



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

Not a very colorful bird but very fun and very domesticated. Flying to your head and shoulders for food.









Cream legbar?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww what a sweetheart! Love a chicken that's so friendly. They're so fun to be with.


----------



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Awww what a sweetheart! Love a chicken that's so friendly. They're so fun to be with.


So it is cream legbar right?


----------



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

She's came from the blue egg btw.


----------



## Tony812430 (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks like it. Do you have a side view of her. I have 5 currently


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Tony812430 said:


> Looks like it. Do you have a side view of her. I have 5 currently


Does anyone have Legbars that are breeding true???


----------



## Marengoite (Jul 11, 2012)

You might check in the Cream Lebar breeders group on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/332175963534766/ I'm not a fan of topknot type chickens, but they do lay an interesting colored egg.


----------



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

Tony812430 said:


> Looks like it. Do you have a side view of her. I have 5 currently



















Here you go again.


----------

